# Speedferries stop over



## 91425 (May 1, 2005)

Does anyone know of a good stop over place at or near Boulogne, got a return on a 10.30 crossing by Speedferries. Any help greatly appreciated.

Paul & Julia


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

When we travelled with Speedferries, on the return we stayed on the quayside, no problems !!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Theres also an aire at Le Portel on the outskirts of boulougne. Situated next to the football pitch, not particularly picturesque but you can park up on the hill just up the road with view of the sea. The aire is handy for filling/emptying everything before the ferry.

pete.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Paul,

Just got back, checkout http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php

Two minutes from the berth.

Enjoy

Ian


----------

